# The best stuff on earth



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Whos with me?!?!?!?...angus...opie? Just don't forget your knee pads. The orange goodness is well....not so good on the knees :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

looks good brothra.what did ya use for thinset with that


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Opie...my local tile supplier stocks DITRA Set with the modifier. I installed 5/8 plywood over the 3/4 sub floor as well to beef it up. I know Schluter says it can handle the 24'' OC TJI with 3/4 ply but...well....i just like to beef it up if you know what i mean!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

roger that. I have to do a small 50 ftr this week with ditra.........but I also have a few new things to try as well


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ROVACON said:


> Opie...my local tile supplier stocks DITRA Set with the modifier. I installed 5/8 plywood over the 3/4 sub floor as well to beef it up. I know Schluter says it can handle the 24'' OC TJI with 3/4 ply but...well....i just like to beef it up if you know what i mean!



Brian, you are a lucky man. Ditraset is not found around my parts...unless I want to pay the special order shipping & try to sell $45/bag thinset


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ROVACON said:


> Whos with me?!?!?!?...angus...opie? Just don't forget your knee pads. The orange goodness is well....not so good on the knees :laughing:


You are correct, the bare knees do NOT like Ditra! :no:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

but I tile doing hand stands hows that going to work


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> but I tile doing hand stands hows that going to work


Leather gloves!


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Angus- what thinset are you using, Mapei?

Opie- I am very interested in the hydroban. Right now i am a Kerdi man. Don't know if i have the will power to convert :notworthy


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

brian I am by far not trashing or bashing kerdi or thier dream. Great product to me it just takes to long. I also missing a finger on my left hand which gives me troubles in the corners. I like the liquid by far as you can tell.


but if you want to try it out I am sure we can hook ya up on the bandwagon

thanks angus laticrete sent me some leather gloves i will try them out and let ya know


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> thanks angus laticrete sent me some leather gloves i will try them out and let ya know


Now if Laticrete would send you some of their floor heating mats :whistling


BTW, Dan....those are my new favorite tiling-based product :cool2:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I am sure I could whisper isn someones ear their angus............about the floor mat


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Dan-

How do you keep the corners from cracking with the hydroban? Mesh tape?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ROVACON said:


> Angus- what thinset are you using, Mapei?


Kerabond. If I need modified, I add Keralastic.

Freshly snapped photo!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> I am sure I could whisper isn someones ear their angus............about the floor mat


Have you tried them? Priced them?


Have you PRICED THEM? :thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i use a 8 inch wide fabric one the seams and corners......and wrap the curb totally. I have some pictures I can post up


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

heres the best use for kerdi I have found.......lol its a good product.Just have to find some more showers to use with it is all


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

couple of finished pics


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

nice work man did you make that dish


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

No it was pre purchased. :blink:


----------

